# Where To Start?



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

I would like to start collecting tuning fork watches (well actually, I already have an Accutron 218 which isnâ€™t in brilliant condition but it did spark my interest in these fascinating watches) and at the moment have my eye on a nice Baume & Mercier. My question to you all is this; if you were starting your collections all over again, which one would you go for first?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If we're just considering tuning forks, I'd always start with an Accutron...214 or 218. For me, it was a 214 Spaceview...I had to have one and the rest is history.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well it wasn't where I actually started but if it's a start over, it's a 214 Astonaut for me.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

I have,nt got one but if i could afford it the Omega Speedsonic has to be the one.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> If we're just considering tuning forks, I'd always start with an Accutron...214 or 218. For me, it was a 214 Spaceview...I had to have one and the rest is history.


 That was my choice too Paul,

it was seeing them on here way back that sparked my interest. A spaceview was the one I was after but they were way to pricey for me at the time. I therefore picked up a 218, loved it and finally found an affordable 214, discovered f300s and bought my first SMf.

I've still not got a spaceview but do have a wrecked dial 214 that I will convert someday.

So to answer the original question I think if I was to cut out all the discovery and go straight to my current fave, it would have to be either an SMf










A Speedsonic










or a C (oh all right D  )










Probably the C it's my all time favorite dress watch

Andy


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

For me a toss-up between the F300 "D" type and the f300 "Cone". Both are distinctive and the high point of electro-mechanical watch making. I would also suggest the Accutron Astronaut as I owned one years ago in college, but prices for a good one have gone stratrospheric!


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Accutron 218 in a Gold Universal Geneve case.

Ah, that is where I've started.

Maybe an f300 or a Beta 21 for accuracy.

Hamilton ventura for looks.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

jss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to start collecting tuning fork watches (well actually, I already have an Accutron 218 which isnâ€™t in brilliant condition but it did spark my interest in these fascinating watches) and at the moment have my eye on a nice Baume & Mercier. My question to you all is this; if you were starting your collections all over again, which one would you go for first?


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

If I had to do it all over again, I would get one quality watch at a time...whether it be an original Accutron gold Spaceview or Astronaut or Hamilton Ventura or Pacer in very nice restored condition..cosmetically and movement. I always went for the bargains in quantity. For what I spent in Hamilton Nautilus's and the trouble to keep them working, I could have had a few fantastic watches...one of each special type. It would have been nice to get them in 14k, too, because of the jump in price of gold and they hold their value. None of this actually happened, but that's what I wish I had done back when things were cheaper.( A non-working Everest II with original band and box just went for $355 on the bay.)


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Ted said:


> If I had to do it all over again, I would get one quality watch at a time...whether it be an original Accutron gold Spaceview or Astronaut or Hamilton Ventura or Pacer in very nice restored condition..cosmetically and movement. I always went for the bargains in quantity. For what I spent in Hamilton Nautilus's and the trouble to keep them working, I could have had a few fantastic watches...one of each special type. It would have been nice to get them in 14k, too, because of the jump in price of gold and they hold their value. None of this actually happened, but that's what I wish I had done back when things were cheaper.( A non-working Everest II with original band and box just went for $355 on the bay.)


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you to all for all the kind welcoming words. It is interesting that out of 80 + students only about 3 wear watches of any type! I guess I didn't either when I was 12 years old. I think they just look at the wall clock or cell phones( after school) for the time.To change the subject, if anyone looking for a great camera to take close-up pictures of watches, try the Olympus FE-46 with super macro for $99 at Radio Shack(12 mega pixels). Now if I can only figure out how to post with it.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

One i liked and would wear !

K


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I think Iâ€™ll go with the idea of getting one really good watch at a time. When I see examples of the quality posted on this forum it makes me drool. My favourite looking ones are the silver faced Astronauts like the one shown here and the Longines diver with the orange bezel that Iâ€™ve seen on this forum occasionally. From what Iâ€™ve seen nice examples of either are few and far between though.

Do you guys always try to buy a watch that is in original condition, or is it acceptable for a watch to have been restored provided itâ€™s been done properly?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is probably one of my favourites stainless case with 14K gold bezel 218 movement but I like all the hummers.


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

foztex said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > If we're just considering tuning forks, I'd always start with an Accutron...214 or 218. For me, it was a 214 Spaceview...I had to have one and the rest is history.
> ...


Lovely watch sigh.. of envy,but why collect parsnips


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Freezer10_4 said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > or a C (oh all right D  )
> ...


 Ah, well that photo was a response to a guy on another forum who said he thought the f300 D was like haggis, horrible. I was doubly offended as I love me D and like haggis too. So I did that photo of D, tatties and neeps 

mwuhhahahahaa

Andy


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm....tough one. Going on the assumption that seeing as it a 'starting again' viewpoint (ie you will have had 'ordinary' 214's and 218's) then.....

Possibly an F300 in some guise....or this










Maybe a Deep Sea/Snorkel (same watches but different branding depending on whether they were for the US or European market i believe),got to consider a Spaceview (but maybe a square case?)...but i think on balance....and its a toughie...i would also plump for an Astronaut (if you could find a decent one)


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

jss said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I think Iâ€™ll go with the idea of getting one really good watch at a time. When I see examples of the quality posted on this forum it makes me drool. My favourite looking ones are the silver faced Astronauts like the one shown here and the Longines diver with the orange bezel that Iâ€™ve seen on this forum occasionally. From what Iâ€™ve seen nice examples of either are few and far between though.
> 
> *Do you guys always try to buy a watch that is in original condition, or is it acceptable for a watch to have been restored provided itâ€™s been done properly?*


Well I will buy just about anything, although if I were to impart advice that it would be get friendly with a good watchmaker. While it is nice to buy a pristine untouched watch you will almost never be able to do this. I love buying a nicely restored watch so I don't have to bother to find parts and go through the trouble of having a watch restored. You will also find that most of us have a drawer full of watches that just can't be fixed, so buying an excellent runner is a good way of avoiding that heartbreak. I had to have a Universal Geneve triple date moonphase a while back and it truly has been the watch from hell. I WILL get it to perfection, but that will be after 3 different watchmakers, 12 parts, a four figure repair bill and about a year's time.

I also think your focus on one type of watch makes a lot of sense (ie: hummmers). Fascinating items, and readily repaired by our very own Silver Hawk.

I find myself looking at narrowing my collection as well, so starting out with a narrow focus makes some sense.

Good luck.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are my current tuning fork watches, surprisingly for me both non Omega but both pretty special:


----------

